# Auburns revenge



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have the feeling they may take that loss out on Georgia next week...................


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2014)

We got some frustrations that need to be taken out on someone too, just saying.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We got some frustrations that need to be taken out on someone too, just saying.



Hope our desire is greater than their's.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I have the feeling they may take that loss out on Georgia next week...................



Prepare to meet a ticked off Dog team still smarting from your very, very lucky win last year. 

Gurley and Chubb are two backs you have not see the like's of. Have a feeling you will remember them for a while. I am pretty sure we are about to hang 35-45 points on the barn. Problem is, which defense shows up for UGA and can we hold them to 30 pts?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Hope our desire is greater than their's.



I'm going with my beloved dawgs to win this one by 2 scores. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Hope our desire is greater than their's.



If either team "doesn't get up" for a rivalry game, the coach needs to answer some serious questions.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If either team "doesn't get up" for a rivalry game, the coach needs to answer some serious questions.



Bingo.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll have to check and see if ACCPD still has any outstanding warrants for Nick Marshall.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 10, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> I'll have to check and see if ACCPD still has any outstanding warrants for Nick Marshall.



That would be comical, steps off the bus and right into handcuffs.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 10, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I have the feeling they may take that loss out on Georgia next week...................



That would be great.  Make me very happy.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 10, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I have the feeling they may take that loss out on Georgia next week...................



What are you talking about, the slate was just evening out with the crap ending to the Ole Miss/Auburn game. Auburn will be in a funk and lose again


----------



## riprap (Nov 10, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What are you talking about, the slate was just evening out with the crap ending to the Ole Miss/Auburn game. Auburn will be in a funk and lose again



This. Auburns hopes are over. They'll be fired up for bama.


----------



## riprap (Nov 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If either team "doesn't get up" for a rivalry game, the coach needs to answer some serious questions.



Maybe next year we can get beat by "bye" so we can get ready for Florida.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If either team "doesn't get up" for a rivalry game, the coach needs to answer some serious questions.



Coaches coach. Playuhs gonna be playuhs.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 10, 2014)

In honor of Nick Marshall


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 10, 2014)

I would think UGA has had this game circled on the calender as a revenge game ever since that 4th and 19 tipped pass. The barn might call it a bounce game, but this is definitely Georgias revenge game. The defense just has to show up like they did in Como.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 10, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I would think UGA has had this game circled on the calender as a revenge game ever since that 4th and 19 tipped pass. The barn might call it a bounce game, but this is definitely Georgias revenge game. The defense just has to show up like they did in Como.



I think so too but I'm not sure it will matter. AU could beat us soundly if we don't bring our A game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I think so too but I'm not sure it will matter. AU could beat us soundly if we don't bring our A game.



abso-freakin-lutely.  defense has to hit on all eight cylinders.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> abso-freakin-lutely.  defense has to hit on all eight cylinders.



not sure we have eight MCBUCK....


----------



## ribber (Nov 11, 2014)

If history is an indicator in the CMR era, Dawgs could win.
They tend to play their best once they've blown any chance at playing for something. 
It's been said CMR can't win a big game, but they usually play well in bigger games, win some, lose some. I say CMR can't win the games he's supposed to win (UF, USC, Vandy, Colorado, etc.), which makes the 'big' games less meaningful.
Now if UGA was coming into this game undefeated, I'd be worried. Dawgs play better and CMR coaches better when there's nothing to lose, which really irritates me.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 11, 2014)

EXACTLY Ribber! Richt is great at closing the barn door after the horse is out!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> EXACTLT Ribber! Richt is great at closing the barn door after the horse is out!



Does seem to go  that way. I think the dogs win this one.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Hope our desire is greater than their's.




There it is in a nutshell!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> EXACTLY Ribber! Richt is great at closing the barn door after the horse is out!



where you been hiding Sugar? When we lost to Fla. I could hear you screamin' for CMR's head all the way in a S Ga. swamp.


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll be pulling like crazy for my Tigers, but I have no clue what to expect.

Both teams have played games where they would have beat any team in the country and have also played games where they were soundly whipped by teams they should have beat.

If both teams play their A game, I think we win.  If either team has a lapse it could be ugly.

History says the visiting teams wins in this series.  

War Eagle!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2014)

interesting tidbit I got from another board....

"Saturday will mark: 

•42 days since UGA played at home 
•1038 days since Nick Marshall played for UGA 
•1099 days since Auburn played in Athens."

42 days is a long stretch to be away from home.

and like you weagle....I have no clue what to expect....noise, smash mouth, but other than that I am not sure.  I _think_ UGA has momentum going into the game...but...


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> I'll be pulling like crazy for my Tigers, but I have no clue what to expect.
> 
> Both teams have played games where they would have beat any team in the country and have also played games where they were soundly whipped by teams they should have beat.
> 
> ...



Bingo. I think you could replace the team names and this is how we all feel. No idead what to expect. I do think the "road team" thing is a little overstated though. There was a time that this was the case but not so kuch the last decade. The series has taken a turn in UGAs favor under Richt. Trying to remember the last time AU won in Athens. 05???


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2014)

I have no expectations. There is no telling what is going to happen. I have decided Dr. Jekyll just won't swear off the hard stuff so it's entirely possible Mr. Hyde shows up on game day.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 11, 2014)

Most of my friends & lots of family are Ga fans. It's like they are really quiet this week. But on another note I'm not saying a whole lot either. I have no idea how it will turn out but I'll be pulling for Auburn!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Bingo. I think you could replace the team names and this is how we all feel. No idead what to expect. I do think the "road team" thing is a little overstated though. There was a time that this was the case but not so kuch the last decade. The series has taken a turn in UGAs favor under Richt. Trying to remember the last time AU won in Athens. 05???



8-4 UGA since 02' ...
last time the Barn won in Athens was 05' ... 31-30
UGA is 6-2 since 06'


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I have no expectations. There is no telling what is going to happen. I have decided Dr. Jekyll just won't swear off the hard stuff so it's entirely possible Mr. Hyde shows up on game day.



I give up even trying to predict what will happen this season. The outcome has usually been totally unexpected.


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> UGA is 6-2 since 06'



Yep, UGA has almost caught up to even the series.  A UGA win this year would have the overall series tied once again.  

Of couse we did make the most of those 2 wins,  2 SEC championships, 1 National Championship, 1 more appearance in the NC game.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 12, 2014)

My #2 from my Top2 list from last season!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2014)

109
Difference in points all-time between these two schools. Georgia leads that 1,930 points to 1,821. 

SOME INTERESTING STUFF HERE

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Georgia-Auburn-By-the-numbers-32882183


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 13, 2014)

Leonard Floyd did not play vs Kentucky because of a poor effort against UF and a bad week in practice afterwards. I look for him to play like a man possessed if when he gets in and for Lorenzo Carter to get at least 1 sack and 3 TFL.  If Herrera and Wilson can tackle, then it will be a long day for Auburn, if not put in Kimbrough, Reggie Carter, and Johnny O'Neal and let them try and tackle better.  That was the only really poor area vs UK, but that could have been because UK's QB was 6'5" 240 lbs and ran a sub 4.6 40.  Nick Marshall is even faster, but doesn't have quite the power Towles had.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2014)

Floyd did not play much against UK because he had a dinged shoulder.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not sure all the horses are out just yet, it would take a lot of ifs and a lot of help but there's a slim chance we can get to #4. Would take winning out, mizzou dropping 1 more, win the seccg and pray for some losses above us. While unlikely it is possible


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Floyd did not play much against UK because he had a dinged shoulder.



He was ready to go in the 1st quarter, but word is coaches did not like his effort and kept him out as a coaches decision, not injury.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

thats when he  dinged his shoulder...it was basically a stinger. he should be able to go today..you may see he and LOCO7 on the field together even.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I have the feeling they may take that loss out on Georgia next week...................



So much for that theory!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> So much for that theory!!!



Yeah when he posted that I realized the barn was in for a beating.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I have the feeling they may take that loss out on Georgia next week...................



Tell me more about this???


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 17, 2014)

Im here West Cobb.Ive said all along,Im a GEORGIA fan NOT a Richt fan! Richt is the coach at Georgia regrettably,He is NOT the team!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2014)

weagle said:


> I'll be pulling like crazy for my Tigers, but I have no clue what to expect.





MCBUCK said:


> and like you weagle....I have no clue what to expect....noise, smash mouth, but other than that I am not sure.  I _think_ UGA has momentum going into the game...but...





greene_dawg said:


> Bingo. I think you could replace the team names and this is how we all feel. No idead what to expect.





elfiii said:


> I have no expectations. There is no telling what is going to happen.





mike1225 said:


> I have no idea how it will turn out but I'll be pulling for Auburn!





DSGB said:


> I give up even trying to predict what will happen this season. The outcome has usually been totally unexpected.



You could say this one was predictably unpredictable. NO ONE saw that coming.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 17, 2014)

My theory was alot of air was taken out of Auburn when  the luck ran out.
What was left was stomped out on 4 and 1.


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2014)

Twiggbuster said:


> My theory was alot of air was taken out of Auburn when  the luck ran out.
> What was left was stomped out on 4 and 1.



You make your own luck.  We made ours when we fumbled the punt and then later missed an easy punt block that led to a 15 yd penalty and a then a TD.

I don't fault our kids effort, our engine was revving but the tires were spinning in mud.  

UGA beat a mud hole in my Tigers just like Florida beat the dog out of UGA a few weeks ago.  The SEC is a grinder and sometimes you get ground.   Congrats to UGA for doing the grinding this week.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 17, 2014)

I love how the play by play guys always dance around Nick Marshall's transgressions while at UGA.  Between Lundquist's NCG "Nick Marshall is a great story.....he left UGA..." and Saturday's "The last time Marshall played in Sanford Stadium, he was a db for the Bulldogs.  He was dismissed from the team a few weeks later....".

They never say why he "left".  But one thing they make sure we know, he's slippery.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2014)

I posted this Friday on "Get the Picture"

"Moe Pritchett	
November 14, 2014 at 9:41 AM	

am I the only person in the state that thinks we stomp a mudhole in their guts?"


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Prepare to meet a ticked off Dog team still smarting from your very, very lucky win last year.
> 
> Gurley and Chubb are two backs you have not see the like's of. Have a feeling you will remember them for a while. I am pretty sure we are about to hang 35-45 points on the barn. Problem is, which defense shows up for UGA and can we hold them to 30 pts?



This was pretty much spot on!!!Except for the part about them scoring 30


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2014)

DSGB said:


> You could say this one was predictably unpredictable. NO ONE saw that coming.



I was thinking we would roll up 35 pts vs them but no clue about our Jekyl Hyde D.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey, what happened to HogDog? Is he lost? Do we need to send out a search party? Somebody get the lawyers, guns and money ready to roll. He may be in a pickle and need our help and the rule is no Woody's/GON member gets left behind.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2014)

weagle said:


> You make your own luck.  We made ours when we fumbled the punt and then later missed an easy punt block that led to a 15 yd penalty and a then a TD.
> 
> I don't fault our kids effort, our engine was revving but the tires were spinning in mud.
> 
> UGA beat a mud hole in my Tigers just like Florida beat the dog out of UGA a few weeks ago.  The SEC is a grinder and sometimes you get ground.   Congrats to UGA for doing the grinding this week.



Now thats a classy post.


----------

